# BIG BODY LEATHER & SUEDE INTERIOR



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

OK ANY 1 LOCAL WANT SOME LEATHER & SUEDE BIG BODY INTERIOR ?
FRONT & BACK SEATS , BACK DOOR PANELS , TOP OF DASH ( SUEDE )
CUSTOM CUP HOLDER CONSOLE WITH LIGHTER FOR FRONT & CUSTOM
BACK CONSOLE THAT HOLDS A PS2 & DVD PLAYER . ALSO SUEDE HEADLINER .
& BACK DOOR WOOD . 

*I ALSO HAVE EXTRA HEADREST & ARMREST WITH OUT THE STITCHING*

HERES SOME PIC'S . SEATS ARE OUT OF THE CAR & I CAN TAKE MORE 
PIC'S TOMORROW
BACK
















FRONT

FRONT CUSTOM CONSOLE .

BACK OF FRONT SEATS .

TOP OF DSAH .

REAR CUSTOM CENTER CONSOLE & YOU CAN SEE THE HEADLINER


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ILUVMY82_@Aug 12 2008, 06:11 PM~11326860
> *whoever did ur installs fucked up the headrest and the center console looks wit the radio sticking out like straight shit jus my opinion tho
> *


 :uh: 

Wish I was local homie, I need new seats and dash in mine. Good luck on the sale!


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 19 2008, 01:05 PM~11383338
> * I REALLY DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT YOUR OPINION !!!!!
> POST UP YOUR INTERIOR & LET'S COMPARE !!!!!!!!
> *


ha! :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@Aug 19 2008, 02:05 PM~11383338
> * I REALLY DON'T GIVE A FUCK ABOUT YOUR OPINION !!!!!
> POST UP YOUR INTERIOR & LET'S COMPARE !!!!!!!!
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Here it is.......He calls you out bout your deck......AND HIS does the same shit....



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11119918





Paperchaser.....do the ladies come with the interior? :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Aug 26 2008, 04:29 PM~11443202
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Here it is.......He calls you out bout your deck......AND HIS does the same shit....
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11119918
> ...



owned :0 :0 :0


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Aug 26 2008, 03:29 PM~11443202
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Here it is.......He calls you out bout your deck......AND HIS does the same shit....
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11119918
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ILUVMY82 (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

hey what's wrong with a monte :angry: 





















:biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that dude did get OWNED and that screen name has to go CERTIFIED HUSTLA come on man you could't come up with something more original


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-O_@Sep 5 2008, 02:21 PM~11528370
> *hey what's wrong with a monte  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


NOTHING IS , BUT HE IS TRYING TO COMPARE IT TO A BIG BODY .
A WHOLE DIFFERENT LEVEL IN THE GAME !!!!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

IS THAT TAN OR GREY?


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 5 2008, 08:51 PM~11531433
> *IS THAT TAN OR GREY?
> *



*TAN* :biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xSSive+Aug 26 2008, 01:29 PM~11443202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PC OWNED!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Aug 26 2008, 01:29 PM~11443202
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Here it is.......He calls you out bout your deck......AND HIS does the same shit....
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11119918
> ...


A for effort :banghead:


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Sep 6 2008, 12:17 AM~11533212
> *XSSIVE OWNED !!!
> PC OWNED!!!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

ttt for my dog


----------



## PAPER CHASER (Jul 16, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------

